# passer de snow leopard a mavericks sur hackintosh



## sergio40 (17 Février 2016)

Bonjour, 
j'ai lu des dizaines de forums mais je ne trouve pas comment passer sur un hackintosh que j'utilise depuis 3 ans du syst 10.6.8 qui commence à être vieux au syst 10.9.5  (sur un deuxième DD interne) sans trop de soucis. 
Config carte gigabyte GA P55 UD3 pros: core I7 carte:  GTS250.

Je précise que ce n'est pas moi qui est monté l'ordi, je l'ai acheté avec le syst déjà installé, c'est pour cela que j'ai quelques doutes sur la façon de changer de système.
Tout ce que j'ai lu passe par la création d'une clé bootable, mais est-ce que je suis obligé de faire pareil puisque je tourne déjà sous osX?
J'espère avoir été clair
merci


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2016)

Oui, les mises a jour de sécurité ne pause pas de problèmes par contre le changement d'OSX nécessite de tout refaire.


----------



## polyzargone (24 Février 2016)

kaos a dit:


> par contre le changement d'OSX nécessite de tout refaire.



En fait, ça dépend surtout du bootloader utilisé. Si c'est Chameleon/Chimera, ça risque d'être compliqué. Si c'est Clover, c'est possible en procédant de la même manière que sur un Mac : On copie l'installeur d'OS X dans le dossier Applications, on le lance puis on redémarre sur la partition temporaire d'installation.

Quoiqu'il en soit, il est préférable de repartir sur une clean install, surtout pour un tel saut de génération. Et ça, c'est valable aussi bien sur Hackintosh que sur Mac .

Mais dans l'absolu oui, c'est possible.

@sergio40 : Tu devrais éviter d'acheter des Hackintosh tout fait. C'est bien plus intéressant de le faire soi-même et c'est plus tellement compliqué si on se renseigne un peu .



sergio40 a dit:


> j'ai lu des dizaines de forums



Tu as dû manquer celui là


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2016)

Moi ça fait 1 mois que je me penche sur le sujet, j'ai toujours pas dépassé le stade de la clefs USB avec unibeast 

Il semble que ce soit Mavrick le pus simple a installer c'est bien ça ? 
Je vais peut etre laisser tomber El capitan, le guide me donne la nausée


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Je vais peut etre laisser tomber El capitan, le guide me donne la nausée



Moi c'est le look de l'OS


----------



## polyzargone (25 Février 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Moi ça fait 1 mois que je me penche sur le sujet, j'ai toujours pas dépassé le stade de la clefs USB avec unibeast
> 
> Je vais peut etre laisser tomber El capitan, le guide me donne la nausée



Mauvaises lectures . Va voir ici.



kaos a dit:


> Il semble que ce soit Mavrick le pus simple a installer c'est bien ça ?



Au niveau de l'installation, c'est potentiellement l'USB qui peut poser problème avec El Capitan mais pour le reste, Mavericks ou Yosemite ne sont pas spécialement plus simples à installer…


----------



## kaos (25 Février 2016)

je connais le tuto que tu m'a passé, il est contradictoire avec d'autres, apparemment iboot ferais lui même la clefs USB ?
Dans d'autres tutos comme celui que tu as mis en lien, on fais une clefs bootable basique (comme sous OSX) puis on la hack.

Moi quand je tente de hacker une clefs bootable avec un OSX dessus, iboot me dis qu'il n'y a pas assez de place sur la clefs (elle fait 8GB mais contiens OSX)

Lorsque je tente avec une clefs vierge, je vais un peu plus loin dans la procédure mais iboot me dis que je dois re télécharger ma version d'OSX. J'ai chercher sur le net avec le message en question, il s'agirais de 2 dossiers absent dans la racine du DMG d'OSX, quand je fais cette verif avec "afficher le contenu ...." les deux dossiers dont j'ai zappé le nom, sont bien présents.

J'avoue que je tourne en rond


----------



## polyzargone (25 Février 2016)

kaos a dit:


> je connais le tuto que tu m'a passé, il est contradictoire avec d'autres, apparemment iboot ferais lui même la clefs USB ?
> Dans d'autres tutos comme celui que tu as mis en lien, on fais une clefs bootable basique (comme sous OSX) puis on la hack.



Contradictoire avec d'autres ? Lesquels ?

• iBoot, c'est très vieux et ça ne concerne que les anciens OS X comme Snow Leopard… Il ne sert à rien sur les versions suivantes.
• iBoot ne créé aucune clé USB, c'est une ISO à graver pour démarrer le DVD officiel de Snow Leopard et lui ajouter des options d'installation.
• UniBeast sert à créer des clé USB mais les trucs tout fait dans ce genre, il vaut mieux les éviter…
• Créer une clé USB bootable "à l'ancienne" est la meilleure solution puisqu'on ne touche pas au système d'origine. On installe uniquement ce dont on a besoin (un bootloader et un ou deux kexts indispensables) en fonction de sa configuration. Contrairement à UniBeast où la clé est prévue pour fonctionner sur un maximum de PC (et donc, pas optimisée pour *tes* besoins).



kaos a dit:


> Moi quand je tente de hacker une clefs bootable avec un OSX dessus, iboot me dis qu'il n'y a pas assez de place sur la clefs (elle fait 8GB mais contiens OSX)



Eh bien oublie iBoot, UniBeast & Co et tente le tuto… Une clé de 8 Go, un Hack/Mac Intel et une version Mac App Store d'OS X est tout ce dont tu as besoin .

Ça et un peu de temps .


----------



## kaos (25 Février 2016)

Pardon, c'est unibeast que j'ai testé 

peut etre que ça foirait car j'utilise DiskmakerX pour faire la clefs bootable ?


----------



## polyzargone (25 Février 2016)

Ben avec UniBeast, tu n'as pas besoin de DiskMakerX puisqu'il fait lui même la clé…

Mai encore une fois, laisse tomber ce genre de truc. Je suis persuadé que ça ira beaucoup mieux avec le tuto. Et au moins, tu sauras ce qui se passe et tu apprendras des choses .


----------



## kaos (25 Février 2016)

Merci de tes conseils, je vais me pencher la dessus


----------

